# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Newbie seeks new methods

## Doc Holliday

Hello all!

if anyone knows of any experimental ways to gain lucidity, I will try it. I have become sooo desperate for new methods. please let me know if there are any that anyone has or would like to try, please let me know, in this thread if possible, or AIM me at ProgrammerDoc , and my email at [email protected]. Thanks much!

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Doc Holliday_
> *Hello all!
> 
> if anyone knows of any experimental ways to gain lucidity, I will try it. I have become sooo desperate for new methods. please let me know if there are any that anyone has or would like to try, please let me know, in this thread if possible, or AIM me at ProgrammerDoc , and my email at [email protected]. Thanks much!*



Maybe you can list all the procedure or methods you have used. We then can  revise them or to see if they were done correctly? Then go from there.
Otherwise we might make things more complicated and unnecissary than they have already most likley become.

Let us know!

----------


## Doc Holliday

okay, will do, ill post it in this thread, as soon as have the time to do so...

----------


## LucidDreamGod

heres a list of all the thing's I know:
WBTB
WILD
MILD
a bunch of reality checks
a bunch of versions of alarm clock methods
will power biulding
inside a dream:
spining 
zooming
focusing
diffrent ways to flying
commands  (these realy work, and you can get so lucid useing these(these are like lucid dream cheatcodes))
inhance lucidy (say 5 to 10 times)
inhance vision (say 5 to 10 times)
more commands at: http://www.consciousdreaming.com/lucid-dre...experiences.htm

----------

